# First pre-conception appointment today



## Monkey (Oct 13, 2011)

I know there have been a few questions about this previously, so thought I'd share.

It was fine. We didn't learn anything we didn't know already, altho it was interesting. (I didn't have any pre-con care at all with C (now 25months) - in fact, I got lost in the system til 12weeks, so this is a revolution!)

HbA1c was down again - so in total now I've dropped it from a shocking 8.6 in Jan to 7.3 in Sept. I was hoping for a bit lower, but happy, really. Randomly I've also lost half a stone, which was a nice surprise, but a shocker!

DSN said ideally they like to aim for 6.1 pre-pregnancy, but that if I could achieve 6.5-6.7, she'd give us the go-ahead, which I'm relieved about. I've only ever managed 6.1 during pregnancy before, and it was a nightmare from a hypo perspective! 

Come away with repeat appointment in December and prescription for folic acid, so feeling fairly positive.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2011)

Well done on reducing your HbA1c - hope you can lower it to the hoped for levels soon!


----------



## helenkate (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you on the pump 'monkey'? As this really helps lower hba1c I went from 8.2 in Jan 2011 to 6.7 in April now currently 6.6 so very happy just trying to get down a little more


----------



## Monkey (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi hk - no, I'm not. Was suggested in my last pregnancy that I'd be a good candidate for next time, but my consultant has since moved on and it's been forgotten a bit. Might be worth a mention tho, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Oct 14, 2011)

I would definitely push for a pump this time as pregnancy will be a lot easier to handle with a pump.  When having hypos you can put the pump to work at 70% rate so getting less insulin per hour, i found this invaluable during the first 16 weeks.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Oct 14, 2011)

I find it so strange that each area differs in their guidelines! My area wanted my HBA to be under 8 and I was 8.7 at the time so when I got it down to 7.5 this summer, I was given the go ahead. It is quite a difference from 6.1! 

Plus there are so many accidental pregnancies out there with women over 8% and my consultant did say that he has seen many healthy babies and mums come from their pregnancies. 

Of course, it is always better to air on the side of caution when new lives and our own health are at stake but this sure does show the vast difference in advice & care! Scary!!!

Good luck with ttc!!!!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 16, 2011)

Hypersuze, wow. 8% is high to me even in normal circumstances, so I'm surprised they said under 8% was ok pre-pregnancy. (In fairness, C was conceived with hba1c of about 7%, so I appreciate ideal doesn't always happen!)

Those of you who've started pumping in the pre-conception / pregnancy period, how long did it take from talking about it to it actually happening? Will pop something on the pumping board too.


----------



## newbs (Oct 16, 2011)

I think expecting a HbA1c 6.1 or below is asking a lot, of anyone! It's usually advised to have your HbA1c below 7% as far as I've always been told.

Good luck with it!


----------



## elliebug (Oct 17, 2011)

i was told under 7% but i was 7.1 at pre conception clinic and they said that was ok cos if i tried to get it down much more i would prob end up hypoing all the time which isn't really safe for me at work!!
i think it took 9 months from me asking for a pump to getting it but we weren;t trying for a baby then, guess that might speed things up? good luck


----------



## Monkey (Oct 17, 2011)

That's all interesting reading, thank you. I think 6.1% for me, personally, is highly unlikely - particularly with a fiesty 2 year old in tow! I think H & I have decided we'll see what December's appointment brings, and consider discussing a pump with my team then.


----------

